# Further inquiries being conducted...



## tkd123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dear all,

My wife applied for a spouse visa from Jordan 26 days ago and they said we could ask for a status update after 15 working days. I sent an email this morning as it has been 16 working days and got the following reply:

"A decision in an application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted. We hope that this has answered your query"

I just wanted to know what people's experiences were with a similar email. Are most of these successful or rejected? Do they tend to ask for further evidence with an email such as this? Also how long after did people get a definite outcome?

Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't tell. It can either be that they need more time than usual to process your application or just a standard reply which you shouldn't read anything into. All you can is wait. Try to find out if any of the people mentioned in your application, such as employer, landlord or bank have been contacted by Home Office (though I imagine your bank won't tell you).


----------



## tkd123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you for your prompt reply. I've seen this mentioned a few times on the forum but didn't see people mention the outcome of such an email. Will have to wait and see, i was confident of my application after i put up the checklist on this website.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Remember we aren't ECOs and there is no guarantee of a hassle-free and fool-proof way of applying.


----------



## tkd123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wife got her visa today. Just wanted to update people who may have also gotten the "further enquiries are being conducted" message update. It can be successful and quite soon afterwards.

Documents submitted:5/5/14
Passport with Visa received: 11/6/14

Not actually that many working days. The problem is on the passport it says visa valid from 8/6/14 - my wife is travelling on 3/8/14. Will this cause a problem for us when we need to apply after 30 months? What precautions do i have to make due to this?

Thanks for all your help on this forum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, as it's on or before 8/9/14.


----------



## aisha2014 (Jun 8, 2014)

Today I recived email from ukvi sayin the eco has delayed a decision due to further equiries could someoone tell me what this means?? 
My husbands visa application should be straight forward as we had a lawyer fill it out and im excempt from the finacial side of it as im in recipt of carers allowence for my son can someone help me understand wht this means please thank u in advance


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It means exactly what it says. They need to further investigate some aspect of your application.


----------



## aisha2014 (Jun 8, 2014)

Its so silly :/ such a long process :/


----------



## aisha2014 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi does anyone know why abu dhabi has delays on returning documents???
Had email decision has been made but there is delays in returning documents the email said,, im just wondering if this is just a standered email or if there is delay and how long roughly the delay is???????


----------

